# Other > Off Topic >  Amazing 3D house modeling using Sketchup

## reemaj3D

*Check out this amazing speed modeling video of a 3D house using SketchUp.

*<strong style="font-family: Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 12px; line-height: 18px; background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250);">

----------


## 3dex ltd

Looks awesome. Never been a fan of Sketchup myself but that video shows its potential

----------


## JacobVR

I have the file plan from uni course I am studying﻿

----------

